# Conte darà le dimissioni?



## Solo (31 Luglio 2019)

Vista la grande potenza di Suning e L'AGGHIAGIANDE mercato dell'Inter come reagirà il signor Antonio Conte? 

Si vedrà recapitato il grande Pignatone ed impazzirà sfanculando tutti oppure la Marmotta porterà un alternativa di livello come Cavani? 

Votate gente!

EDIT: La terza opzione del sondaggio ovviamente è "si tUrerà il naso", dannato correttore.


----------



## Kayl (31 Luglio 2019)

perculare a 30 giorni dalla fine del calciomercato lo trovo ridicolo, onestamente.


----------



## Solo (31 Luglio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> perculare a 30 giorni dalla fine del calciomercato lo trovo ridicolo, onestamente.


Ahahhaah, ma dai, è un topic goliardico su Lukaku. Alla fine Conte lo accontenteranno in qualche modo, ma intanto gli interisti stanno impazzendo grazie ai gobbi


----------



## Goro (1 Agosto 2019)

Non rinuncerà facilmente a quello stipendio


----------



## gabri65 (1 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Visto la grande potenza di Suning e L'AGGHIAGIANDE mercato dell'Inter come reagire il signor Antonio Conte?
> 
> Si vedrà recapitato il grande Pignatone ed impazzirà sfanculando tutti oppure la Marmotta porterà un alternativa di livello come Cavani?
> 
> ...



Ma quali dimissioni. Ti sembra che abbia già fatto abbastanza danni da andarsene adesso?

Un po' di rispetto cristo santo, guarda che questo è un professionista, mica si lasciano i lavori a mezzo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Agosto 2019)

Intanto anche Cavani ha detto no, Grazie.

Un attaccante buono sul mercato ci sarebbe..... Icardi.... ah no!

Comunque ci sono Dzeko, Icardi, Higuain e Milik. 3 squadre pretendenti: Roma, Inter e Napoli.
Una possibile soluzione é: 
Milik e Dzeko all’Inter
Icardi al Napoli
Higuain alla Roma

Peró magari alla fine prenderanno Llorente.


----------



## juventino (1 Agosto 2019)

Ripiegone is coming 
Comunque non si dimetterà, alla fine pure se gli compri i suoi adorati gregari è contento lo stesso.


----------



## Milo (1 Agosto 2019)

Cavani ha detto no e domani Lukaku potrebbe andare ai gobbi.

Se vogliono abbiamo Silva a 35 mln...


----------



## wildfrank (1 Agosto 2019)

Provassero a prendere Pellè......


----------



## Prealpi (1 Agosto 2019)

Noi da perfetti gentiluomini li aiuteremo, scambio alla pari Andre Silva e Icardi e tutti contenti


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Visto la grande potenza di Suning e L'AGGHIAGIANDE mercato dell'Inter come reagire il signor Antonio Conte?
> 
> Si vedrà recapitato il grande Pignatone ed impazzirà sfanculando tutti oppure la Marmotta porterà un alternativa di livello come Cavani?
> 
> ...



Ma quando mai..Gonde sta godendo alla grande..si sta creando il suo humus ideale: partire potendo lamentarsi che non ha questo, gli manca quello, la rosa è lacunosa, altri sono più avanti e puntare tutto sul sputare in campo il sangue..


----------



## Route66 (1 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Visto la grande potenza di Suning e L'AGGHIAGIANDE mercato dell'Inter come reagire il signor Antonio Conte?
> 
> Si vedrà recapitato il grande Pignatone ed impazzirà sfanculando tutti oppure la Marmotta porterà un alternativa di livello come Cavani?
> 
> ...



Posso risponderti e votare il giorno 03/09?


----------



## Gas (1 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai..Gonde sta godendo alla grande..si sta creando il suo humus ideale: partire potendo lamentarsi che non ha questo, gli manca quello, la rosa è lacunosa, altri sono più avanti e puntare tutto sul sputare in campo il sangue..



Concordo. Secondo me flopperanno.


----------



## davidelynch (1 Agosto 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Non rinuncerà facilmente a quello stipendio



.

Il punto sta tutto qui.


----------



## Lambro (1 Agosto 2019)

Senza Lukaku e Dzeko il mercato dell'Inter è troppo lacunoso, a questo punto daranno al bosniaco e alla roma più del giusto per farlo venire a tutti i costi, con icardi la storia è bella che finita da parte di conte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Visto la grande potenza di Suning e L'AGGHIAGIANDE mercato dell'Inter come reagirà il signor Antonio Conte?
> 
> Si vedrà recapitato il grande Pignatone ed impazzirà sfanculando tutti oppure la Marmotta porterà un alternativa di livello come Cavani?
> 
> ...



perchè godin barella e sensi è un mercato scarso?

lukaku è un paracarro... se la juve lo prende fa un grosso errore secondo me


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè godin barella e sensi è un mercato scarso?



Quando si parlava qua di gente come Sensi il 90% del forum aveva il vomito..Barella non è niente di che manco lui..

Godin idealemente è un ottimo colpo..ma quando prendi un vecchio difensore dall'estero che non ha mai messo piede in italia non sai mai se ti arriva un Lucio, un Alex o un Vidic


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè godin barella e sensi è un mercato scarso?
> 
> lukaku è un paracarro... se la juve lo prende fa un grosso errore secondo me



Si prospetta un mercato simile: godin barella sensi dzeko e grana Icardi
Comunque finché non vendono Icardi il mercato è quello, se la Juve non fa offerte per Icardi ma attende l'Inter può fare poco, come fanno a spendere 80 mln per il Cavani di turno se non hanno venduto il 9 attuale? se poi la Juve va dietro Lukaku e fa affari in uscita come Kean all'Everton hanno sempre la disponibilità economica per piazzare il colpo, l'Inter è impelagata tra uscite e top che costano troppo.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando si parlava qua di gente come Sensi il 90% del forum aveva il vomito..Barella non è niente di che manco lui..
> 
> Godin idealemente è un ottimo colpo..ma quando prendi un vecchio difensore dall'estero che non ha mai messo piede in italia non sai mai se ti arriva un Lucio, un Alex o un Vidic



Teoricamente con un'accoppiata Paquetà-Bennacer (ammesso che Paquetà faccia la mezzala, come piacerebbe a me) corriamo il rischio di avere un centrocampo addirittura migliore.

Ci sono due grosse incognite, legate alla funzionalità di Kessie, che se ammaestrato potrebbe veramente rendere questo cc sostanzioso, e il trequartista, dove secondo me siamo ancora in alto mare se pensiamo alla ballerina spagnola o lo spaccaporte turco.


----------



## koti (1 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè godin barella e sensi è un mercato scarso?
> 
> lukaku è un paracarro... se la juve lo prende fa un grosso errore secondo me



I migliori giocatori che hanno in rosa sono Icardi, Perisic, Nainggolan, Handanovic e Skriniar ed è probabile ne perderanno 3 su 5, vedi un po' tu.


----------



## sacchino (1 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Visto la grande potenza di Suning e L'AGGHIAGIANDE mercato dell'Inter come reagirà il signor Antonio Conte?
> 
> Si vedrà recapitato il grande Pignatone ed impazzirà sfanculando tutti oppure la Marmotta porterà un alternativa di livello come Cavani?
> 
> ...



Gonde è stato fermo un anno per non perdere i soldi del Chelsea ed adesso si dimette dall' Inda e perde 27 milioni di euro? Ma cosa vi sparate nelle vene?


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Visto la grande potenza di Suning e L'AGGHIAGIANDE mercato dell'Inter come reagirà il signor Antonio Conte?
> 
> Si vedrà recapitato il grande Pignatone ed impazzirà sfanculando tutti oppure la Marmotta porterà un alternativa di livello come Cavani?
> 
> ...



Magari si dimettesse oggi. Ma figuriamoci...


----------



## Milanista di Milano (1 Agosto 2019)

Con Gonde i dop blayers non avrebbero dovuto fare a gara per essere allenati da lui?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari si dimettesse oggi. Ma figuriamoci...



Tanto con quella squadra arriva massimo terzo se tutto va bene, a meno che ora si mettano a fare un gran mercato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tanto con quella squadra arriva massimo terzo se tutto va bene, a meno che ora si mettano a fare un gran mercato.



concordo, infatti non capisco le quote che danno l' Inter a 5/6 per vittoria scudetto al pari del Napoli. Ma dove esattamente si sono rinforzati? Perdono Icardi, Naingollang e Perisic fuori dal progetto. Barella, e ne sono sicuro, è il giocatore più sopravvalutato de pianeta terra. il 3-5-2 di Gonde necessita dell' apporto fondamentale degli esterni che sono asamoah, lazaro alzati e cammina e candreva (sigh!). Non hanno 1 attaccante e ne devono prendere almeno due, e Lukaku è andato. Sicuri questa Inter sia così forte? Poi aspettiamo a fine mercato, ci mancherebbe, ma il loro mercato in uscita mi sembra fermissimo al momento con i bidoni sempre lì a mungere lo stipendio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> concordo, infatti non capisco le quote che danno l' Inter a 5/6 per vittoria scudetto al pari del Napoli. Ma dove esattamente si sono rinforzati? Perdono Icardi, Naingollang e Perisic fuori dal progetto. Barella, e ne sono sicuro, è il giocatore più sopravvalutato de pianeta terra. il 3-5-2 di Gonde necessita dell' apporto fondamentale degli esterni che sono asamoah, lazaro alzati e cammina e candreva (sigh!). Non hanno 1 attaccante e ne devono prendere almeno due, e Lukaku è andato. Sicuri questa Inter sia così forte? Poi aspettiamo a fine mercato, ci mancherebbe, ma il loro mercato in uscita mi sembra fermissimo al momento con i bidoni sempre lì a mungere lo stipendio.



Ma infatti, non scherziamo proprio.

La distanza tra Inter e Napoli allo stato attuale è maggiore di quella tra Milan e Juve nel 2011/2012. Figuriamoci il gap tra Inter e Juve attuale.

Per l’Inda vincere lo scudo quest’anno sarebbe un’impresa pari a quella del Leicester o del Verona di Bagnoli. Lo scudetto di Zac sarebbe robetta, a confronto.

Se la Gobbentus vendesse lo scudo per non pagare i premi scudetto come facemmo noi nel 2011/2012 (impossibile ma ammettiamolo for argument’s sake) lo vincerebbe comunque il Napoli che è nettamente superiore all’Inda.

Se il mercato dovesse continuare così non so chi partirà davanti tra noi e loro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, non scherziamo proprio.
> 
> La distanza tra Inter e Napoli allo stato attuale è maggiore di quella tra Milan e Juve nel 2011/2012. Figuriamoci il gap con tra Inter e Juve attuale.
> 
> ...



si comunque meglio cosi, teniamo le aspettative basse al Milan mentre loro sono considerati l' anti-juve. Quota scudetto Inter 5, quota scudetto Milan 25.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si comunque meglio cosi, teniamo le aspettative basse al Milan mentre loro sono considerati l' anti-juve. Quota scudetto Inter 5, quota scudetto Milan 25.



Si si, va bene anche a me. Poi a Maggio vedremo. Quelle quote sono demenziali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando si parlava qua di gente come Sensi il 90% del forum aveva il vomito..Barella non è niente di che manco lui..
> 
> Godin idealemente è un ottimo colpo..ma quando prendi un vecchio difensore dall'estero che non ha mai messo piede in italia non sai mai se ti arriva un Lucio, un Alex o un Vidic



ma sensi è il peggiore dei 3. sensi e barella valgono meno di krunic bennacer?


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari si dimettesse oggi. Ma figuriamoci...



tutti convinti di un fallimento annunciato...

mah, speriamo sia così ma ho qualche dubbio


----------



## Goro (1 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> concordo, infatti non capisco le quote che danno l' Inter a 5/6 per vittoria scudetto al pari del Napoli. Ma dove esattamente si sono rinforzati? Perdono Icardi, Naingollang e Perisic fuori dal progetto. Barella, e ne sono sicuro, è il giocatore più sopravvalutato de pianeta terra. il 3-5-2 di Gonde necessita dell' apporto fondamentale degli esterni che sono asamoah, lazaro alzati e cammina e candreva (sigh!). Non hanno 1 attaccante e ne devono prendere almeno due, e Lukaku è andato. Sicuri questa Inter sia così forte? Poi aspettiamo a fine mercato, ci mancherebbe, ma il loro mercato in uscita mi sembra fermissimo al momento con i bidoni sempre lì a mungere lo stipendio.



Quell'anticalcio di Conte può mettere chiunque in difficoltà, ecco perchè, abbiamo visto con Juve e PSG. Vedremo tanti 1 a 0 quest'anno...


----------



## Davidoff (1 Agosto 2019)

L'incapacità intrinseca della società Inda è qualcosa di inverosimile, hanno deprezzato il loro asset migliore pubblicamente e in 4 mesi non sono riusciti a sbolognarlo per fare mercato. Non paghi, hanno sbandierato ai quattro venti il loro obiettivo principale e, pur sapendo che costava troppo per loro, non hanno nemmeno uno straccio di piano B. Potenzialmente erano gli unici che a medio termine potevano dare fastidio ai ladri, ma a quanto pare anche fuori dal SA non sono in grado di colmare l'enorme gap. Mancano sia soldi che competenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Teoricamente con un'accoppiata Paquetà-Bennacer (ammesso che Paquetà faccia la mezzala, come piacerebbe a me) corriamo il rischio di avere un centrocampo addirittura migliore.
> 
> Ci sono due grosse incognite, legate alla funzionalità di Kessie, che se ammaestrato potrebbe veramente rendere questo cc sostanzioso, e il trequartista, dove secondo me siamo ancora in alto mare se pensiamo alla ballerina spagnola o lo spaccaporte turco.



Non so per me il 3/4ista sarà Paquetà e la turca come riserva..interverremo ancora in mezzo..spero in cabina di regia..poi via suso e tenere Kessie


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sensi è il peggiore dei 3. sensi e barella valgono meno di krunic bennacer?



Si ma noi abbiamo speso 25 milioni e loro 70...inoltre noi non stiamo mettendo fuori rosa Paquetà e Piatek...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sensi è il peggiore dei 3. sensi e barella valgono meno di krunic bennacer?



Sensi > Krunic

Bennacer > Barella


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2019)

Arriverà facilmente terzo (attenzione anche alla seconda piazza. Quasi-impossibile lo scudo...) perché è solito cavare il sangue dalle rape quando inizia un’avventura. Poi l’anno prossimo vorrà i super colpi senza se e senza ma...


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma noi abbiamo speso 25 milioni e loro 70...inoltre noi non stiamo mettendo fuori rosa Paquetà e Piatek...



si ma qui stiamo parlando di valori tecnici, non di soldi spesi.
e quelli messi fuori rosa li ha messi conte, quindi vuol dire che a lui sta bene così no...

io so solo che con conte la gente rende al 100%, quindi non sarei così convinto di un loro fallimento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sensi > Krunic
> 
> Bennacer > Barella



io invertirei i duelli..

bennacer con sensi 
barella con krunic

forse si equivalgono le coppie.. forse.. ma noi abbiamo speso un terzo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma qui stiamo parlando di valori tecnici, non di soldi spesi.
> e quelli messi fuori rosa li ha messi conte, quindi vuol dire che a lui sta bene così no...
> 
> io so solo che con conte la gente rende al 100%, quindi non sarei così convinto di un loro fallimento.



L'ultima stagione al Chelsea mi pare rendessero al 40% pur di levarselo dai maroni...
Quanto non vedo l'ora falliscano per veder crollare una volta per tutto il mito di Gonde Re Mida


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Agosto 2019)

Odio più Conte dell'Inter, per quello non lo volevo come nostro tecnico

Tra un Milan con Conte ed una qualsiasi squadra allenata da pincopallo, quasi ci dovevo pensare.

Spero ardentemente che emerga in pieno il suo lato deleterio.

Perchè come allenatore è bravo, ma come gestore e uomo è veramente una me..a .

Tifo fortemente affinchè inizi a scaricare le colpe su giocatori (ha già iniziato con perisic) e la società.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io invertirei i duelli..
> 
> bennacer con sensi
> barella con krunic
> ...



No vabbè, per me Bennacer è nettamente superiore a Sensi. Mi sono guardato, in questi giorni, 7/8 partite intere con lui in campo, e mi sono riguardato pure quelle che avevo già visto contro di noi e l’Inda, ed è un gioiellino. Tecnico, ottima visione del gioco in verticale, e figlio di mignotta quanto basta.

Classe e palle.

E Barella direi nettamente superiore a Krunic. Krunic non lo vedo come titolare ma come ottima riserva.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Odio più Conte dell'Inter, per quello non lo volevo come nostro tecnico
> 
> Tra un Milan con Conte ed una qualsiasi squadra allenata da pincopallo, quasi ci dovevo pensare.
> 
> ...



È fatto apposta per i gobbi, per questo dubito che possa funzionare all’Inter. 

L’Inter è un club antico con un suo dna, non parliamo del PSG, questi sono clubs che non puoi cambiarli nel DNA.

Il tentativo di gobbizzazione dell’Inter con Marotta e Gonde per me è condannato in partenza.


----------



## sette (1 Agosto 2019)

Alla fine resterà Icardi.
La manfrina con Paratici che finge di interessarsi a Lukaku serve a Marotta per salvare la faccia. (poi dicono che si sono lasciati male )
Forse prendono Geko, forse, dipende anche dal mercato della Roma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai..Gonde sta godendo alla grande..si sta creando il suo humus ideale: partire potendo lamentarsi che non ha questo, gli manca quello, la rosa è lacunosa, altri sono più avanti e puntare tutto sul sputare in campo il sangue..



Si, ma non hai sempre come avversario una squadra che ha deciso volutamente di perdere il campionato perché la proprietà non vuole sganciare i soldi dei premi scudetto. Di 2012 ce n’è uno, non hai sempre la fortuna di avere come avversario una squadra più forte la cui proprietà vuole attivamente perdere.

Senza contare che il gap non solo con la Juve, ma anche col Napoli, è attualmente importante. Il Napoli sarà molto forte quest’anno, hanno ridotto il gap con la Juve anche se la Juve rimane favoritissima.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, ma non hai sempre come avversario una squadra che ha deciso volutamente di perdere il campionato perché la proprietà non vuole sganciare i soldi dei premi scudetto. Di 2012 ce n’è uno, non hai sempre la fortuna di avere come avversario una squadra più forte la cui proprietà vuole attivamente perdere.
> 
> Senza contare che il gap non solo con la Juve, ma anche col Napoli, è attualmente importante. Il Napoli sarà molto forte quest’anno, hanno ridotto il gap con la Juve anche se la Juve rimane favoritissima.



Per me gli finiamo davanti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me gli finiamo davanti



Sarebbe meraviglioso. Questi perdenti cronici ci sfottono da mesi e mesi perché hanno preso Gonde e noi Giampaolo. Finirgli davanti non avrebbe prezzo.

Se finissimo terzi con loro quinti e fuori dalla CL, poi, sarebbe da delirio puro.

P.s: sui loro forum scrivono che “senza Berlusconi siamo tornati la squadra ridicola che siamo sempre stati”, peccato che nei 36 anni 1950-1986 noi vincemmo 16 trofei contro i loro 13. Già solo per queste porcate meriterebbero di marcire in EL per un quinquennio.

Che poi l’EL è la loro naturale dimensione, non sono io a dirlo ma la storia. Una squadra che vince due CL coi caffè di Herrera (come confessato da Ferruccio e poi anche da Sandro Mazzola) per poi sparire per 45 anni durante i quali riuscirono a racimolare la miseria di una finale (persa) e due semifinali di Champions (in 45 anni, ripeto), in Champions ha poco da dire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'ultima stagione al Chelsea mi pare rendessero al 40% pur di levarselo dai maroni...
> Quanto non vedo l'ora falliscano per veder crollare una volta per tutto il mito di Gonde Re Mida



conte re mida lo dice la sua storia.
se tu vai a simpatia poi non sono problemi di conte...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No vabbè, per me Bennacer è nettamente superiore a Sensi. Mi sono guardato, in questi giorni, 7/8 partite intere con lui in campo, e mi sono riguardato pure quelle che avevo già visto contro di noi e l’Inda, ed è un gioiellino. Tecnico, ottima visione del gioco in verticale, e figlio di mignotta quanto basta.
> 
> Classe e palle.
> 
> E Barella direi nettamente superiore a Krunic. Krunic non lo vedo come titolare ma come ottima riserva.



sono d'accordo anche io per quel poco che li conosco. parlavo di accoppiate infatti, 2 contro 2


----------



## Davidoff (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe meraviglioso. Questi perdenti cronici ci sfottono da mesi e mesi perché hanno preso Gonde e noi Giampaolo. Finirgli davanti non avrebbe prezzo.
> 
> Se finissimo terzi con loro quinti e fuori dalla CL, poi, sarebbe da delirio puro.
> 
> ...



Gli indaisti sono davvero convinti di essere un top club, quando le 3 CL sono dovute ai rolex dati agli arbitri da papà Moratti e ai regali arbitrali uniti al culo di Mou. Aggiungiamo i 5 scudetti di cartone vinti giocando da soli, le porcate di Facchetti nascoste da Guido Rossi e la retrocessione evitata cambiando le regole e otteniamo una società ladra quanto i gobbi ma i cui tifosi si sentono onesti e superiori. Esempio perfetto di come il fanatismo sia in grado di distorcere la realtà.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Odio più Conte dell'Inter, per quello non lo volevo come nostro tecnico
> 
> Tra un Milan con Conte ed una qualsiasi squadra allenata da pincopallo, quasi ci dovevo pensare.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente vero. Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che dici. 

Non ho mai capito la hype Conte di tanti tifosi milanisti. Si sono scordati del suo attegiamento con Boban dopo il furto clamoroso Milan Juve ( gol di Muntari) 

Un uomo piccolissimo.

Senza dimenticare il suo passato di giocatore della Juve dove grazie ad Agricola correva piu di Haile Gebreselassie. 

Ma per favore...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No vabbè, per me Bennacer è nettamente superiore a Sensi. Mi sono guardato, in questi giorni, 7/8 partite intere con lui in campo, e mi sono riguardato pure quelle che avevo già visto contro di noi e l’Inda, ed è un gioiellino. Tecnico, ottima visione del gioco in verticale, e figlio di mignotta quanto basta.
> 
> Classe e palle.
> 
> ...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Gli indaisti sono davvero convinti di essere un top club, quando le 3 CL sono dovute ai rolex dati agli arbitri da papà Moratti e ai regali arbitrali uniti al culo di Mou. Aggiungiamo i 5 scudetti di cartone vinti giocando da soli, le porcate di Facchetti nascoste da Guido Rossi e la retrocessione evitata cambiando le regole e otteniamo una società ladra quanto i gobbi ma i cui tifosi si sentono onesti e superiori. Esempio perfetto di come il fanatismo sia in grado di distorcere la realtà.



Gli arbitri e il doping, visto che come dicevo sia Ferruccio che Sandro Mazzola lo hanno ammesso, quindi non si tratta di dicerie. 

Sul 2010, pure lì ci furono molti episodi arbitrali dubbi, ma li non credo che ci fosse malafede.

Negli anni ‘60 invece le cose stanno diversamente. Va detto, per onestà, che forse negli anni ‘60 avrebbero potuto farcela ugualmente, visto che quella Inter era una grande squadra, ma di sicuro quanto è successo macchia le loro vittorie non poco.

E di sicuro non li mette in condizione di fare la morale a chicchessia, gobbi compresi.

La cosa che mi da più fastidio comunque è quando cercano di infangare noi. I tifosi di una squadra che, dalla finale persa del 1966/1967 al 2010 è riuscita ad ottenere un’altra finale persa (nel 1971/1972) e due misere uscite alle semifinali (1980/1981 e 2002/2003 contro di noi), tutto questo in 43 anni, i tifosi di una squadra che dal 1970 al 2005, 35 anni, vinse la stratosferica quantità di tre scudetti e che senza Calciopoli sarebbe ancora ferma a 13, dovrebbero almeno avere la decenza di non fare confronti con la prima squadra di Milano e coi top clubs in generale. 

Perché il confronto, ahiloro, è semplicemente deprimente, come scrivevo qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/linter-sb...i-social-vt77217-post1851636.html#post1851636 ).


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *conte re mida lo dice la sua storia*.
> se tu vai a simpatia poi non sono problemi di conte...



Infatti per lui parlano le finali, semifinali e quarti di finale di CL raggiunti...alla fine ha vinto meno di allegri con la Juve, contro rivali meno organizzate (salvo il primo anno dove NOI abbiamo regalato lo scudetto per decisione societaria, furti e infortuni)
AL Chelsea non ha fatto nulla di più di Ancelotti, Mou..alla fine Sarri una coppa europea l'ha portata a casa..lui ancora no


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti per lui parlano le finali, semifinali e quarti di finale di CL raggiunti...alla fine ha vinto meno di allegri con la Juve, contro rivali meno organizzate (salvo il primo anno dove NOI abbiamo regalato lo scudetto per decisione societaria, furti e infortuni)
> AL Chelsea non ha fatto nulla di più di Ancelotti, Mou..alla fine Sarri una coppa europea l'ha portata a casa..lui ancora no



va be come vuoi. saranno tutti matti a regalargli uno stipendio da re dato che è un brocco...


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> va be come vuoi. saranno tutti matti a regalargli uno stipendio da re dato che è un brocco...



Marotta ha tentato (ritentato) l'all-in che l'ha salvato alla Juve..io la vedo come mossa molto disperata..sperare che Conte risollevi l'Inda da solo senza mercati intelligenti...ma poi i soldi...
Mourinho allo UTD ha rubato soldi per ottenere nulla..
Zidane al Real si stanno già pentendo di averlo ripreso e quanto guadagna?
Ancelotti è stato esonerato da Real, Chelsea e Bayern in carriera..

Tutti allenatori che hanno fallito anche se gli davano milioni e milioni..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> va be come vuoi. saranno tutti matti a regalargli uno stipendio da re dato che è un brocco...



Guardiamo i fatti: lo scudetto vinto contro di noi nel 2011/2012 non vale nulla, visto che la proprietà del Milan non voleva vincere e ha imposto alla squadra di suicidarsi (così no soldi per i premi scudetto, coerente con la politica di smantellamento totale avvenuta in estate e col mancato arrivo di Tevez ad inizio anno, mancato arrivo che solo gli ingenui possono imputare a Barbara. Poi chiariamo: imposto alla squadra non significa che fossero tutti d’accordo, bastano un paio di difensori che dimenticano “provvidenzialmente” qualche diagonale nel momento chiave e che facciano dei falli da rigore strategici che il piatto è servito. In tribuna a San Siro, specie in sala buffet al primo anello rosso, era da inizio 2012 che c’era chi diceva che sarebbe andata così, anche se all’inizio non ci credevo. ). 

Quello scudetto viene usato da molti per incensare Gonde e denigrare Allegri, quando ci puoi fare molto poco se la tua proprietà ti ordina di lasciare campo ad altri (e Allegri onestamente l’anno dopo fece un vero miracolo sportivo, arrivando terzo con una squadra che terza forza del campionato non la era nemmeno lontanamente, era una rosa da incubo che valeva il settimo posto al massimo).

Poi c’è l’europeo con la peggior nazionale italiana di sempre. Ok, ha fatto un buon lavoro, ci ha portato ai quarti con una squadra di scarpari indegni che in Serie A non si sarebbe manco qualificata in Europa League, ma gli europei e i mondiali sono tornei davvero troppo brevi. Il girone con tre partite, le gare ad eliminazione diretta secca, senza nemmeno l’andata e il ritorno, tutti fattori che possono portare squadre modeste molto avanti, quando già solo un format come quello della CL lo impedirebbe (anche noi nel 2012/2013 battemmo il Barca 2-0 a San Siro, salvo poi venire asfaltati 4-0 al Camp Nou. Col format dei mondiali magari saremmo arrivati pure in semifinale, con quella squadra tragicomica).

Non per dire, ma il Galles quell’anno arrivò in semifinale, e non mi pare che Chris Coleman sia considerato un guru della panchina.

Riassumendo, le “imprese” di Gonde si riducono alla vittoria di uno scudetto contro una squadra molto più forte ma che ha dovuto gettare lo scudo nel cesso per volere della proprietà, e un quarto di finale con la nazionale italiana più scarsa di sempre in un torneo che, per il suo format, si presta a sorprese di ogni tipo. 

Mi pare un po’ poco per definirlo “Re Mida”.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guardiamo i fatti: lo scudetto vinto contro di noi nel 2011/2012 non vale nulla, visto che la proprietà del Milan non voleva vincere e ha imposto alla squadra di suicidarsi (così no soldi per i premi scudetto, coerente con la politica di smantellamento totale avvenuta in estate e col mancato arrivo di Tevez ad inizio anno, mancato arrivo che solo gli ingenui possono imputare a Barbara. Poi chiariamo: imposto alla squadra non significa che fossero tutti d’accordo, bastano un paio di difensori che dimenticano “provvidenzialmente” qualche diagonale nel momento chiave e che facciano dei falli da rigore strategici che il piatto è servito. In tribuna a San Siro, specie in sala buffet al primo anello rosso, era da inizio 2012 che si diceva che c’era chi diceva che sarebbe andata così, anche se all’inizio non ci credevo. ).
> 
> Quello scudetto viene usato da molti per incensare Gonde e denigrare Allegri, quando ci puoi fare molto poco se la tua proprietà ti ordina di lasciare campo ad altri (e Allegri onestamente l’anno dopo fece un vero miracolo sportivo, arrivando terzo con una squadra che terza forza del campionato non la era nemmeno lontanamente, era una rosa da incubo che valeva il settimo posto al massimo).
> 
> ...



Ma quale Re Mida e imprese sportive. Anche se avesse vinto 5 CL di fila non cambia niente.

E' uno schifoso gobbo dentro, più gobbo di Agnelli, e ha vomitato su di noi in maniera oscena.

Se venisse da noi sarebbe la fine, magari ci farebbe arrivare 2^, ma subito dopo dovresti ricominciare da zero con un altro allenatore, dopo che lui se ne è andato ed ha distrutto l'ambiente, avendo poi convnto tutta l'opinione pubblica che non ha vinto lo scudetto per colpa della società e dei giocatori.

Come allenatore può essere anche il massimo, ma fa pena proprio come persona. Questo calpesterebbe sua madre se servisse a vincere in campo un'amichevole per soddisfare il suo ego smisurato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2019)

andate troppo a simpatia. comunque non voglio convincere nessuno. per me conte è un grandissimo allenatore.
poi potrà fare male, ma rimane molto bravo. tutti i grandissimi hanno avuto momenti neri ed esoneri.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> andate troppo a simpatia. comunque non voglio convincere nessuno. per me conte è un grandissimo allenatore.
> poi potrà fare male, ma rimane molto bravo. tutti i grandissimi hanno avuto momenti neri ed esoneri.



Conte è molto preparato tatticamente e sa guidare un gruppo.
Ha la dote unica poi di saper tirare il meglio fuori da tutti.
E attenzione che non lo fa solo dal punto di vista della personalità ma anche delle giocate perchè conosce alla perfezione i limiti e i pregi dei suoi.
La prima juve e la nazionale erano veramente due gioiellini, due orologi svizzeri talmente erano perfetti i movimenti.
La sua pecca è l'europa,intesa come coppe, dove , fino ad ora, ha sempre fatto maluccio.
La partita comunque la vede eccome, a differenza di tanti altri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> andate troppo a simpatia. comunque non voglio convincere nessuno. per me conte è un grandissimo allenatore.
> poi potrà fare male, ma rimane molto bravo. *tutti i grandissimi hanno avuto momenti neri ed esoneri*.



C'è una differenza tra scarso e Re Mida..

Per me, è un buon allenatore ma non fa i miracoli..con l'Inter, farà 5-6 punti più di spalletti...non crediate che vinca lo scudetto con quella rosa ridicola contro la Juve..

PS: Sarri col Napoli non ha fatto molti meno punti di Gonde con la Juve eh..

82 - 84
86 - 87
91 - 102


----------



## iceman. (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guardiamo i fatti: lo scudetto vinto contro di noi nel 2011/2012 non vale nulla, visto che la proprietà del Milan non voleva vincere e ha imposto alla squadra di suicidarsi (così no soldi per i premi scudetto, coerente con la politica di smantellamento totale avvenuta in estate e col mancato arrivo di Tevez ad inizio anno, mancato arrivo che solo gli ingenui possono imputare a Barbara. Poi chiariamo: imposto alla squadra non significa che fossero tutti d’accordo, bastano un paio di difensori che dimenticano “provvidenzialmente” qualche diagonale nel momento chiave e che facciano dei falli da rigore strategici che il piatto è servito. In tribuna a San Siro, specie in sala buffet al primo anello rosso, era da inizio 2012 che c’era chi diceva che sarebbe andata così, anche se all’inizio non ci credevo. ).
> 
> Quello scudetto viene usato da molti per incensare Gonde e denigrare Allegri, quando ci puoi fare molto poco se la tua proprietà ti ordina di lasciare campo ad altri (e Allegri onestamente l’anno dopo fece un vero miracolo sportivo, arrivando terzo con una squadra che terza forza del campionato non la era nemmeno lontanamente, era una rosa da incubo che valeva il settimo posto al massimo).
> 
> ...



Secondo il tuo ragionamento, Ancelotti è una mezza tacca di allenatore perchè nel 2003 ha avuto culo tra regola del gol in trasferta, gol all'ultimo secondo e rigori, per non parlare poi della remuntada subita a la coruna oltre ad essere poco incisivo in campionato.
Ad onor del vero Conte ha anche vinto in premier, ad oggi il campionato più difficile, a mio avviso stiamo parlando del nulla.
E su Allegri stendiamo un velo pietoso, il suo Milan giocava quasi peggio di quello di Gattuso, gol di Muntari a parte, poi siamo saliti al primo posto con 4 punti di vantaggio buttati letteralmente nel cesso contro una fiorentina (forse la più scarsa di sempre) ed un pareggio sempre in casa contro il Bologna. Mi spiace ma non concordo.


----------



## iceman. (2 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'è una differenza tra scarso e Re Mida..
> 
> Per me, è un buon allenatore ma non fa i miracoli..con l'Inter, farà 5-6 punti più di spalletti...non crediate che vinca lo scudetto con quella rosa ridicola contro la Juve..
> 
> ...



Il problema è a mio avviso è un altro, neanche io credo farà il miracolo, ma l'Inter ingaggiando Conte ha intrapreso la strada per tornare ad essere competitiva, quando conte andrà via, l'inter secondo me sarà in grado di lottare per il primo posto, senza contare che con tutta probabilità dopo conte , prenderanno un altro signor allenatore.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> andate troppo a simpatia. comunque non voglio convincere nessuno. per me conte è un grandissimo allenatore.
> poi potrà fare male, ma rimane molto bravo. tutti i grandissimi hanno avuto momenti neri ed esoneri.



Infatti io non lo discuto dal punto di vista tecnico-tattico, e magari anche di gestione "sportiva" del gruppo, ci mancherebbe. E' esclusivamente una considerazione comportamentale.

Purtroppo, aldilà della simpatia/antipatia e trascorsi juventini, intravedo in lui una certa ossessione nel suoi metodi, che è ben diversa dalla passione. Questo secondo me lo porta a basare i suoi rapporti sul nervosismo, che unito al già citato egocentrismo, produce un mix letale, con danni all'ambiente dove sta.

Ovviamente sono sensazioni e pareri, non si sta discutendo di convincere a torto/ragione, ognuno ha la sua valutazione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo il tuo ragionamento, Ancelotti è una mezza tacca di allenatore perchè nel 2003 ha avuto culo tra regola del gol in trasferta, gol all'ultimo secondo e rigori, per non parlare poi della remuntada subita a la coruna oltre ad essere poco incisivo in campionato.
> Ad onor del vero Conte ha anche vinto in premier, ad oggi il campionato più difficile, a mio avviso stiamo parlando del nulla.
> E su Allegri stendiamo un velo pietoso, il suo Milan giocava quasi peggio di quello di Gattuso, gol di Muntari a parte,* poi siamo saliti al primo posto con 4 punti di vantaggio buttati letteralmente nel cesso contro una fiorentina (forse la più scarsa di sempre) ed un pareggio sempre in casa contro il Bologna.* Mi spiace ma non concordo.



Ancelotti ha fatto tre finali di CL, di cui due vinte, e una semifinale, in cinque anni. 

E non ha vinto più scudetti per i motivi messi nero su bianco nelle sentenza di Calciopoli, in particolare lo scudetto 2005 scandaloso col match a San Siro che ricordo fin troppo bene. Di che stiamo parlando? Vogliamo davvero fare un paragone con Gonde, che in CL non è mai andato oltre i quarti di finale e il suo massimo risultato fu una semifinale di EL con la Rube? Allegri in confronto ha fatto ben di più, sempre che due finali di CL perse contro squadre di alieni non valgano meno di una semifinale di EL.

Su Allegri e la parte in neretto ho già detto, non c’entra nulla con la disfatta del 2011/2012. Quelle partite andarono in quel modo per i motivi già detti. Era tutto scritto. Ma chi vuole può pensare che l’affare Pato-Tevez sia davvero saltato per colpa di Barbara.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il problema è a mio avviso è un altro, neanche io credo farà il miracolo, ma l'Inter ingaggiando Conte ha intrapreso la strada per tornare ad essere competitiva, quando conte andrà via, l'inter secondo me sarà in grado di lottare per il primo posto, senza contare che con tutta probabilità dopo conte , prenderanno un altro signor allenatore.



Ma figurati se un club come l'Inda di oggi fa questo genere di programmazione dai...

Hanno preso Gonde per due motivi: unico nome top prendibile (per me Mou gli ha fatto una pernacchia) e all'in di marmotta che non voleva andare avanti con Spalletti ma non aveva altri nomi su cui puntare..

Teniamo presente che hanno preso un disoccupato con zero offerte concrete in quel momento, forse noi un sondaggio l'abbiamo anche fatto, non lo so..ma di certo per conte l'alternativa all'Inda era la Roma...
Non c'erano Real, UTD o Bayern su conte...anche qui, chiediamoci come mai...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Conte è molto preparato tatticamente e sa guidare un gruppo.
> Ha la dote unica poi di saper tirare il meglio fuori da tutti.
> E attenzione che non lo fa solo dal punto di vista della personalità ma anche delle giocate perchè conosce alla perfezione i limiti e i pregi dei suoi.
> La prima juve e la nazionale erano veramente due gioiellini, due orologi svizzeri talmente erano perfetti i movimenti.
> ...



ma si pecca... sono casualità. la juve era una squadraccia... danno del fallito anche a guardiola in coppa.
lo farebbero anche con ancelotti se non avesse rivinto col real... qua o vinci o sei un idiota...
non c'è nessuno che guarda al lavoro e al miglioramento dei risultati, dei giocatori singoli... poi è innegabile che quando va via lascia terra bruciata. lui fa parte di quei 6-7 top allenatori.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma si pecca... sono casualità. la juve era una squadraccia... danno del fallito anche a guardiola in coppa.
> lo farebbero anche con ancelotti se non avesse rivinto col real... qua o vinci o sei un idiota...
> non c'è nessuno che guarda al lavoro e al miglioramento dei risultati, dei giocatori singoli... poi è innegabile che quando va via lascia terra bruciata. lui fa parte di quei 6-7 top allenatori.



Ancelotti per me è il top : ha vinto in italia, francia, spagna e germania e inghilterra.
Un mostro.
L'unico scudetto che non ha vinto è stato in spagna ma si è consolato con la 'decima'.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti io non lo discuto dal punto di vista tecnico-tattico, e magari anche di gestione "sportiva" del gruppo, ci mancherebbe. E' esclusivamente una considerazione comportamentale.
> 
> Purtroppo, aldilà della simpatia/antipatia e trascorsi juventini, intravedo in lui una certa ossessione nel suoi metodi, che è ben diversa dalla passione. Questo secondo me lo porta a basare i suoi rapporti sul nervosismo, che unito al già citato egocentrismo, produce un mix letale, con danni all'ambiente dove sta.
> 
> Ovviamente sono sensazioni e pareri, non si sta discutendo di convincere a torto/ragione, ognuno ha la sua valutazione.



no be su questo son d'accordo, parlano i fatti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma si pecca... sono casualità. la juve era una squadraccia... danno del fallito anche a guardiola in coppa.
> lo farebbero anche con ancelotti se non avesse rivinto col real... qua o vinci o sei un idiota...
> non c'è nessuno che guarda al lavoro e al miglioramento dei risultati, dei giocatori singoli... poi è innegabile che quando va via lascia terra bruciata. lui fa parte di quei 6-7 top allenatori.



Ancelotti in coppa aveva dimostrato molto già prima del Real. Tre finali e una semifinale in cinque anni Gonde se le sogna.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ancelotti per me è il top : ha vinto in italia, francia, spagna e germania e inghilterra.
> Un mostro.
> L'unico scudetto che non ha vinto è stato in spagna ma si è consolato con la 'decima'.



Concordo. Ma viene paragonato con chi ottenne una semifinale di EL come massimo risultato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ancelotti in coppa aveva dimostrato molto già prima del Real. Tre finali e una semifinale in cinque anni Gonde se le sogna.
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo. Ma viene paragonato con chi ottenne una semifinale di EL come massimo risultato.



certo che aveva dimostrato, ma se un allenatore non vince da 12 anni è considerato un perdente. non da me, ma dai vostri discorsi che si basano prevalentemente sui risultati.


----------



## iceman. (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *Ancelotti ha fatto tre finali di CL, di cui due vinte, e una semifinale, in cinque anni*.
> 
> E non ha vinto più scudetti per i motivi messi nero su bianco nelle sentenza di Calciopoli, in particolare lo scudetto 2005 scandaloso col match a San Siro che ricordo fin troppo bene. Di che stiamo parlando? Vogliamo davvero fare un paragone con Gonde, che in CL non è mai andato oltre i quarti di finale e il suo massimo risultato fu una semifinale di EL con la Rube? Allegri in confronto ha fatto ben di più, sempre che due finali di CL perse contro squadre di alieni non valgano meno di una semifinale di EL.
> 
> Su Allegri e la parte in neretto ho già detto, non c’entra nulla con la disfatta del 2011/2012. Quelle partite andarono in quel modo per i motivi già detti. Era tutto scritto. Ma chi vuole può pensare che l’affare Pato-Tevez sia davvero saltato per colpa di Barbara.



E Conte ha vinto 3 scudetti di fila, di cui uno senza perdere una partita, ed un altro ancora facendo record di 102 punti. Capisco che la Champions abbia un valore nettamente maggiore rispetto agli scudetti, ma sempre trofei sono e Conte li ha portati a casa per quanto se ne possa dire, sono fatti eh. Che poi Conte sia più da campionato che da champions sono d'accordo.


----------



## iceman. (2 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se un club come l'Inda di oggi fa questo genere di programmazione dai...
> 
> Hanno preso Gonde per due motivi: unico nome top prendibile (per me Mou gli ha fatto una pernacchia) e all'in di marmotta che non voleva andare avanti con Spalletti ma non aveva altri nomi su cui puntare..
> 
> ...



Veramente Conte è stato cercato dal Real prima dell'arrivo di Zidane, comunque credo che dopo Conte vireranno su Simeone.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ancelotti per me è il top : ha vinto in italia, francia, spagna e germania e inghilterra.
> Un mostro.
> L'unico scudetto che non ha vinto è stato in spagna ma si è consolato con la 'decima'.



Io invece dopo anni vedo con occhi diversi il periodo Ancelotti, uno scudetto e due CL sono davvero troppo, troppo poco per la squadra che avevamo. Due palloni d'oro, Nesta, Maldini, Pirlo, Seedorf, Cafu, Inzaghi...un concentrato di talento simile non si vedrà al Milan per secoli probabilmente. E se per gli scudetti può avere parzialmente la scusa delle ladrate juventine, in CL non riesco proprio a far passare Istanbul e La Coruna, perché quando hai 3 gol di vantaggio e perdi come un pirla è diverso dal singolo episodio che ti può andare contro (Es. il mancato rigore a Sheva contro il Barcellona). Ad oggi considero Carletto un buon/ottimo allenatore ma quelle partite perse così, con quella squadra, sono una macchia pesante della sua carriera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E Conte ha vinto 3 scudetti di fila, di cui uno senza perdere una partita, ed un altro ancora facendo record di 102 punti. Capisco che la Champions abbia un valore nettamente maggiore rispetto agli scudetti, ma sempre trofei sono e Conte li ha portati a casa per quanto se ne possa dire, sono fatti eh. Che poi Conte sia più da campionato che da champions sono d'accordo.



Tre scudetti vinti contro letteralmente nessuno. Non solo la Champions di per se vale tre o quattro scudetti “normali”, ma quelli vinti da Gonde sono ulteriormente deprezzati dal fatto di non avere avversari.

Lo stesso si potrebbe dire di Allegri, senonché Allegri due finali di Champions (perse contro squadre di alieni, come già detto, non certo contro Celtic e Porto) le ha fatte, Gonde manco in finale di EL è riuscito a portare la Juve.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il problema è a mio avviso è un altro, neanche io credo farà il miracolo, ma l'Inter ingaggiando Conte ha intrapreso la strada per tornare ad essere competitiva, quando conte andrà via, l'inter secondo me sarà in grado di lottare per il primo posto, senza contare che con tutta probabilità dopo conte , prenderanno un altro signor allenatore.



L'Inda con Conte deve vincere subito invece, visto l'andazzo che hanno preso e i nomi che cercano (es. Dzeko, Godin) dubito che metteranno su una squadra che cresca negli anni, come sembra stiamo facendo noi. Proprio per questo ha poco senso prendere Conte e dargli 12 milioni netti, sono troppo lontani dai ladri per colmare il gap in uno-due anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L'Inda con Conte deve vincere subito invece, visto l'andazzo che hanno preso e i nomi che cercano (es. Dzeko, Godin) dubito che metteranno su una squadra che cresca negli anni, come sembra stiamo facendo noi. Proprio per questo ha poco senso prendere Conte e dargli 12 milioni netti, sono troppo lontani dai ladri per colmare il gap in uno-due anni.



Se facciamo le cose fatte bene in tre/quattro anni per noi è possibile colmare il gap con la Juve. Lo sarebbe stato anche per l’Inda, se non fosse che stanno facendo le cose alla ***.co (Dzeko? Sul serio?).


----------



## MassimoRE (2 Agosto 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io invece dopo anni vedo con occhi diversi il periodo Ancelotti, uno scudetto e due CL sono davvero troppo, troppo poco per la squadra che avevamo. Due palloni d'oro, Nesta, Maldini, Pirlo, Seedorf, Cafu, Inzaghi...un concentrato di talento simile non si vedrà al Milan per secoli probabilmente. E se per gli scudetti può avere parzialmente la scusa delle ladrate juventine, in CL non riesco proprio a far passare Istanbul e La Coruna, perché quando hai 3 gol di vantaggio e perdi come un pirla è diverso dal singolo episodio che ti può andare contro (Es. il mancato rigore a Sheva contro il Barcellona). Ad oggi considero Carletto un buon/ottimo allenatore ma quelle partite perse così, con quella squadra, sono una macchia pesante della sua carriera.



Beh, però in quelle sconfitte c'è molto di casuale, specie Istanbul dove non vedo che colpa potesse avere Carletto di quel secondo tempo.
Concordo sul fatto che in quel periodo abbiamo vinto troppo poco in rapporto alla squadra che avevamo, purtroppo capitammo nel periodo "moggiano" peggiore, una notte dei tempi proprio, e quelle due partite (La Coruna e Istanbul) ci tolsero due Champions sicure, altrimenti il bilancio di Ancelotti al Milan sarebbe stato di 4 CL e (almeno) 4 scudetti in 7 anni, anni dove peraltro la concorrenza in Italia non era certo quella che ha avuto (e che ha) la Juve negli anni '10.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se facciamo le cose fatte bene in tre/quattro anni per noi è possibile colmare il gap con la Juve. Lo sarebbe stato anche per l’Inda, se non fosse che stanno facendo le cose alla ***.co (Dzeko? Sul serio?).



Io sono dell'idea che dobbiamo puntare solo alla nostra crescita, senza fare confronti con gli altri. I ladri stanno ampiamente dimostrando di aver imparato da Berlusconi e Moratti e non hanno intenzione di lasciar invecchiare/morire la squadra, anzi ogni anno puntano a ringiovanire e migliorare la rosa. Se continuano con questo trend prenderli è impossibile, potenzialmente hanno in canna 110 punti a campionato e i soliti aiuti bonus al momento opportuno. Mai avrei creduto che una squadra potesse ammazzare un campionato maggiore per così tanto tempo e con così poche prospettive di un cambiamento di rotta, assurdo come gli abbiamo spianato la strada.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Beh, però in quelle sconfitte c'è molto di casuale, specie Istambul dove non vedo che colpa potesse avere Carletto di quel secondo tempo.
> Concordo sul fatto che in quel periodo abbiamo vinto troppo poco in rapporto alla squadra che avevamo, purtroppo capitammo nel periodo "moggiano" peggiore, una notte dei tempi proprio, e quelle due partite (La Coruna e Istambul) ci tolsero due Champions sicure, altrimenti il bilancio di Ancelotti al Milan sarebbe stato di 4 CL e (almeno) 4 scudetti in 7 anni, anni dove peraltro la concorrenza in Italia non era certo quella che ha avuto (e che ha) la Juve negli anni '10.



Che poi anche il discorso del vincere poco non so quanto regga...

Lo United, dopo una CL nel 1968 (l’anno prima della nostra seconda) ne ha vinte due, una nel ‘99 e una nel 2008, eh. In tutta la sua storia.

Poi confrontiamo ad esempio il palmares di Arrigo Sacchi con quello di Ancelotti.

Arrigo Sacchi: 1 scudetto, 2 Champions, 1 Supercoppa Italiana, 2 supercoppe UEFA, 2 coppe intercontinentali.

Carlo Ancelotti: 1 scudetto, 1 coppa Italia, 1 Supercoppa Italiana, 2 Champions, 2 supercoppe UEFA, 1 coppa del mondo per club.





Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io sono dell'idea che dobbiamo puntare solo alla nostra crescita, senza fare confronti con gli altri. I ladri stanno ampiamente dimostrando di aver imparato da Berlusconi e Moratti e non hanno intenzione di lasciar invecchiare/morire la squadra, anzi ogni anno puntano a ringiovanire e migliorare la rosa. Se continuano con questo trend prenderli è impossibile, potenzialmente hanno in canna 110 punti a campionato e i soliti aiuti bonus al momento opportuno. Mai avrei creduto che una squadra potesse ammazzare un campionato maggiore per così tanto tempo e con così poche prospettive di un cambiamento di rotta, assurdo come gli abbiamo spianato la strada.



Nulla è impossibile.

Tornassimo da quest’anno regolarmente in CL nel giro di due o tre anni avremmo tranquillamente un fatturato superiore ai 400 milioni di euro (vedere il fatturato dell’Inda come è cresciuto), e lo stadio che stiamo per costruire garantirà, come spiegava Zosimo, un guadagno di 150 milioni di euro all’anno, grazie ai posti corporate. Per fare un paragone il Camp Nou ora è lo stadio più redditizio al mondo e ne produce meno di quelli (anche se ci va molto vicino).

Per il 2024/2025 se non facciamo boiate potremo avere un fatturato superiore ai 600 milioni. Già adesso, se due anni fa quei 230 milioni fossero andati in mano a persone che non fossero dei dementi completi saremmo già in CL da due anni con un fatturato tranquillamente compreso tra i 350 milioni e i 400 milioni di euro.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Agosto 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Beh, però in quelle sconfitte c'è molto di casuale, specie Istanbul dove non vedo che colpa potesse avere Carletto di quel secondo tempo.
> Concordo sul fatto che in quel periodo abbiamo vinto troppo poco in rapporto alla squadra che avevamo, purtroppo capitammo nel periodo "moggiano" peggiore, una notte dei tempi proprio, e quelle due partite (La Coruna e Istanbul) ci tolsero due Champions sicure, altrimenti il bilancio di Ancelotti al Milan sarebbe stato di 4 CL e (almeno) 4 scudetti in 7 anni, anni dove peraltro la concorrenza in Italia non era certo quella che ha avuto (e che ha) la Juve negli anni '10.



Ripeto, qui si parla di squadra andata in black-out totale con 3 gol di vantaggio, a livello mentale i giocatori hanno staccato e non riesco proprio a non dare colpe anche al tecnico per questo. Le considero anche io notti segnate dal destino, comunque.
La squadra 2004-2005 e 2005-2006 senza scudetto e CL resta un qualcosa di assurdo per quanto eravamo forti e completi.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che poi anche il discorso del vincere poco non so quanto regga...
> 
> Lo United, dopo una CL nel 1968 (l’anno prima della nostra seconda) ne ha vinte due, una nel ‘99 e una nel 2008, eh.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti entrambi sono stati ampiamente superati da gente come Guardiola e Zidane, per di più per come la vedo io un misero scudetto con le squadre che avevano a disposizione è veramente troppo poco. Ok gli avversari forti, ok i torti arbitrali, ma francamente per le potenzialità di quei Milan abbiamo underperformato.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io invece dopo anni vedo con occhi diversi il periodo Ancelotti, uno scudetto e due CL sono davvero troppo, troppo poco per la squadra che avevamo. Due palloni d'oro, Nesta, Maldini, Pirlo, Seedorf, Cafu, Inzaghi...un concentrato di talento simile non si vedrà al Milan per secoli probabilmente. E se per gli scudetti può avere parzialmente la scusa delle ladrate juventine, in CL non riesco proprio a far passare Istanbul e La Coruna, perché quando hai 3 gol di vantaggio e perdi come un pirla è diverso dal singolo episodio che ti può andare contro (Es. il mancato rigore a Sheva contro il Barcellona). Ad oggi considero Carletto un buon/ottimo allenatore ma quelle partite perse così, con quella squadra, sono una macchia pesante della sua carriera.



Il miglior calciatore del mondo nella squadra migliore dell'ultimo periodo di champions ne ha vinte 4 in 15 anni...
Parlo ovviamente di messi e del barcellona, un club che ogni anno potrebbe vincere la coppa .
Capirai che vincere non è esattamente facile o banale, quindi non sminuiamo le due champions del ciclo ancelotti nonostante qualche fragorosa caduta.
Chiedere lumi alla juve circa quella dolce ossessione chiamata coppa campioni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ma infatti entrambi sono stati ampiamente superati da gente come Guardiola e Zidane, per di più per come la vedo io un misero scudetto con le squadre che avevano a disposizione è veramente troppo poco. Ok gli avversari forti, ok i torti arbitrali, ma francamente per le potenzialità di quei Milan abbiamo underperformato.



Senza gli aiuti arbitrarli di cui hanno goduto Barcellona e Real Madrid non avrebbero mai vinto 8 CL in due dal 2006 al 2018. Spero almeno che siano stati errori non in malafede, ma li avessimo avuti noi a nostro favore avremmo vinto di più.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il miglior calciatore del mondo nella squadra migliore dell'ultimo periodo di champions ne ha vinte 4 in 15 anni...
> Capirai che vincere non è esattamente facile o banale, quindi non sminuiamo le due champions del ciclo ancelotti nonostante qualche fragorosa caduta.
> Chiedere lumi alla juve circa quella dolce ossessione chiamata coppa campioni.




Tra l’altro come dicevo 4 in 15 anni con arbitraggi da Juve d’Europa in almeno due di quelle CL vinte (e pure il Barca non ha mica scherzato). Ripeto, spero almeno non ci fosse malafede.

Comunque per me il Milan di Ancelotti non era affatto inferiore a quel Real, come squadra *. E il Milan di Sacchi era nettamente superiore.

* Per dire prendiamo il Milan di Istanbul (visto che per me il Milan delle stagioni 2003/2004 e 2004/2005 in particolare è il Milan più forte del periodo andelottiano) e mettiamolo a confronto col Real che asfalta la Juve in finale.

Dida >>>> Keylor Navas

Cafù >>> Carvajal

Nesta >> Sergio Ramos

Stam >= Varane

Maldini >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Marcelo

Gattuso >> Casemiro

Pirlo >>> Kroos

Modric > Seedorf

Kakà >>>> Isco

Cristiano Ronaldo >> Shevchenko

Crespo = Benzema


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Senza gli aiuti arbitrarli di cui hanno goduto Barcellona e Real Madrid non avrebbero mai vinto 8 CL in due dal 2006 al 2018. Spero almeno che siano stati errori non in malafede, ma li avessimo avuti noi a nostro favore avremmo vinto di più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infatti mi riferivo al barca di messi.
Ho corretto il post perchè pensavo si potesse far confusione col real di cr7 in effetti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Infatti mi riferivo al barca di messi.
> Ho corretto il post perchè pensavo si potesse far confusione col real di cr7 in effetti.



Il Barca di Messi al suo apice in effetti è stato anche superiore al Milan di Ancelotti. Non a quello di Sacchi, però. Comunque anche la Uefalona non ha scherzato in quanto ad arbitraggi (Chelsea-Barcellona del 2009 è un esempio lampante).


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Veramente Conte è stato cercato dal Real prima dell'arrivo di Zidane, comunque credo che dopo Conte vireranno su Simeone.



Sono anni che si parla del Cholo..vediamo...ad oggi prende 20 milioni e l'Atletico è 10 volte l'Inda..se lascia gli spagnoli per l'Inda sarà solo perché è legato al club..cul0 loro se hanno un ex divenuto un grande allenatore..premesso che parliamo di un altro anticalcio...

Comunque Conte Real è stata smentita già altre volte..Perez non prenderebbe mai uno con gli atteggiamenti isterici di conte..a Madrid lo stile sanno cos'è


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Senza gli aiuti arbitrarli di cui hanno goduto Barcellona e Real Madrid non avrebbero mai vinto 8 CL in due dal 2006 al 2018. Spero almeno che siano stati errori non in malafede, ma li avessimo avuti noi a nostro favore avremmo vinto di più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pirlo è stato un grandissimo, ma Kroos secondo me è il prototipo del centrocampista, per me #1, da solo ti tiene in piedi 30 metri di squadra. Parere, ovvio.

Il resto tutto giustissimo.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il miglior calciatore del mondo nella squadra migliore dell'ultimo periodo di champions ne ha vinte 4 in 15 anni...
> Parlo ovviamente di messi e del barcellona, un club che ogni anno potrebbe vincere la coppa .
> Capirai che vincere non è esattamente facile o banale, quindi non sminuiamo le due champions del ciclo ancelotti nonostante qualche fragorosa caduta.
> Chiedere lumi alla juve circa quella dolce ossessione chiamata coppa campioni.



Il problema è che due coppe spianate come quelle 2004 e 2005, perse in modo così fragoroso, non me le ricordo da nessuno nell'era moderna. Ci sono state rimonte clamorose, anche ultimamente (il Barcellona in primis ne ha subìte due assurde e fatta a sua volta una ) ma quel Milan lì, con quel vantaggio, buttato fuori da due squadre nettamente inferiori ancora non riesco a digerirlo. 
Comunque non parlavo solo di CL, ero partito dicendo che uno scudetto è veramente troppo poco per i Milan di Sacchi e Ancelotti. Ripeto, hanno avuto le loro scusanti, ma mi pare assurdo che noi per vincere in Italia dobbiamo fare tutta sta fatica anche con squadroni top 10 della storia. L'unico scudetto che ricordo che abbiamo scippato contro i pronostici è stato quello di Zac, per il resto non siamo quasi mai stati cinici ed è un peccato, vedere i ladri con il doppio dei titoli non mi garba.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Agosto 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il problema è che due coppe spianate come quelle 2004 e 2005, perse in modo così fragoroso, non me le ricordo da nessuno nell'era moderna. Ci sono state rimonte clamorose, anche ultimamente (il Barcellona in primis ne ha subìte due assurde e fatta a sua volta una ) ma quel Milan lì, con quel vantaggio, buttato fuori da due squadre nettamente inferiori ancora non riesco a digerirlo.
> Comunque non parlavo solo di CL, ero partito dicendo che uno scudetto è veramente troppo poco per i Milan di Sacchi e Ancelotti. Ripeto, hanno avuto le loro scusanti, ma mi pare assurdo che noi per vincere in Italia dobbiamo fare tutta sta fatica anche con squadroni top 10 della storia. L'unico scudetto che ricordo che abbiamo scippato contro i pronostici è stato quello di Zac, per il resto non siamo quasi mai stati cinici ed è un peccato, vedere i ladri con il doppio dei titoli non mi garba.



In europa, mi ripeto, secondo me abbiamo fatto cose grandiose.
Se sei duro con ancelotti non oso immaginare come sarai drastico su capello che di finali ne ha perse due!!
Anche io ho ancora l'amaro in bocca per la notte di la coruna o per il tracollo col liverpool ma fa parte del calcio e in mezzo al ciclo fantastico di ancelotti qualche passaggio a vuoto ci sta pure .
Per quanto riguarda gli scudetti non vinti da ancelotti in quegli anni io ricordo che duellare con la juve era qualcosa di snervante, a me da tifoso mi provocava uno stress allucinante.
Non oso immaginare per i giocatori.
Dopo qualche anno abbiamo scoperto che il giochino era truccato.
Francamente non me la sento di addossare colpe per gli scudetti vinti dalla juve di lippi o di capello a discapito nostro.
Mentre loro rubavano nel confine noi scrivevamo la storia in europa, esser milanisti è SOPRATTUTTO questo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In europa, mi ripeto, secondo me abbiamo fatto cose grandiose.
> Se sei duro con ancelotti non oso immaginare come sarai drastico su capello che di finali ne ha perse due!!
> Anche io ho ancora l'amaro in bocca per la notte di la coruna o per il tracollo col liverpool ma fa parte del calcio e in mezzo al ciclo fantastico di ancelotti qualche passaggio a vuoto ci sta pure .
> Per quanto riguarda gli scudetti non vinti da ancelotti in quegli anni io ricordo che duellare con la juve era qualcosa di snervante, a me da tifoso mi provocava uno stress allucinante.
> ...



E soprattutto ricordiamo una cosetta che a molti è passata inosservata: tutte le volte che il Milan ha avuto una potenza economica pari o superiore a quella della Juve, ha vinto, nello stesso periodo, tanti scudetti quanto loro, e anche di più, nonostante i favoritismi palesi da loro sempre ricevuti in Italia. I periodi a cui mi riferisco sono il ventennio del grande Milan 1950-1970 e il venticinquennio 1986-2011 coi grandi Milan di Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti.

1950-1970: Milan 6 scudetti, Juve 6 scudetti

1986-2011: Milan 8 scudetti, Juve 8 scudetti (contando pure quelli truccati di Calciopoli, ma non è che quello del ‘98 sia stato più pulito, ce lo ricordiamo bene).

Così, tanto per mettere in chiaro le cose e far capire che ogni volta che la Juve si è trovata di fronte un Milan come si deve ha mangiato la polvere anche in Italia, e questo nonostante le loro mille infamità. Non essere riusciti a vincere più di noi nonostante le porcate che hanno fatto rende bene l’idea.

Poi vabbè, in Europa il confronto è semplicemente desolante (e la cosa è grave, visto il valore della Champions rispetto allo scudetto). Ma ho preso l’Italia per far capire che la Juve fa il vuoto solo quando il Milan decide di sparire dai radars.


----------



## Love (3 Agosto 2019)

sono curioso di vedere come finirà il mercato dell'inter...se finirà come penso io marotta si rivelerà per quello che è...


----------



## Davidoff (4 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E soprattutto ricordiamo una cosetta che a molti è passata inosservata: tutte le volte che il Milan ha avuto una potenza economica pari o superiore a quella della Juve, ha vinto, nello stesso periodo, tanti scudetti quanto loro, e anche di più, nonostante i favoritismi palesi da loro sempre ricevuti in Italia. I periodi a cui mi riferisco sono il ventennio del grande Milan 1950-1970 e il venticinquennio 1986-2011 coi grandi Milan di Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti.
> 
> 1950-1970: Milan 6 scudetti, Juve 6 scudetti
> 
> ...



Il problema è che i ladri sono squadra "di stato", avendo gli Agnelli dietro e il doppio dei tifosi italiani delle milanesi, gli unici ad avere una proprietà potentissima che non li ha mai mollati nel tempo e ha ramificazioni a tutti i livelli. Per vincere contro di loro serve per forza una potenza economica/politica superiore, non si scappa, ma le altre società riescono ad averla solo per periodi limitati di tempo. Aggiungiamo anche che contro di loro non capita praticamente mai che riesca a imporsi una sorpresa (stile Atletico in Spagna nel 2014, a squadre come Roma e Napoli dubito ricapiterà mai) e che i testa a testa li vincono di default. Il calcio italiano è squilibrato alla base da sempre a causa di questo e finito il periodo berlusconiano/morattiano, durante il quale sono cresciuto, siamo tornati allo status quo precedente, con loro che spadroneggiano incontrastati. Sinceramente se la Serie A allora fosse stata monotematica com'è adesso dubito mi sarei appassionato al calcio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Agosto 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il problema è che i ladri sono squadra "di stato", avendo gli Agnelli dietro e il doppio dei tifosi italiani delle milanesi, gli unici ad avere una proprietà potentissima che non li ha mai mollati nel tempo e ha ramificazioni a tutti i livelli. Per vincere contro di loro serve per forza una potenza economica/politica superiore, non si scappa, ma le altre società riescono ad averla solo per periodi limitati di tempo. Aggiungiamo anche che contro di loro non capita praticamente mai che riesca a imporsi una sorpresa (stile Atletico in Spagna nel 2014, a squadre come Roma e Napoli dubito ricapiterà mai) e che i testa a testa li vincono di default. Il calcio italiano è squilibrato alla base da sempre a causa di questo e finito il periodo berlusconiano/morattiano, durante il quale sono cresciuto, siamo tornati allo status quo precedente, con loro che spadroneggiano incontrastati. Sinceramente se la Serie A allora fosse stata monotematica com'è adesso dubito mi sarei appassionato al calcio.




Lo status quo precedente era stato cambiato anche nel ventennio 1950-1970, come ho scritto, nel quale vincemmo come i ladri in Italia e inoltre vincemmo le nostre prime due Champions mentre loro erano a zero (e lo sarebbero rimasti fino al 1985).

Il fatto che ogni volta che il Milan ha avuto delle proprietà potenti e ambiziose li abbia eguagliati anche in Italia, nonostante i loro mille favoritismi, è una macchia non da poco su di loro.

Oltre ovviamente al palmares europeo (il più importante), nel quale semplicemente non c’è confronto, essendo i gobbi in Europa una versione anabolizzata del Benfica (due Champions vinte e cinque finali perse il Benfica, due Champions vinte e sette finali perse la Giuve).

Finirà anche questo periodo, e se i gobbi, come speriamo tutti, non riusciranno a vincere la CL in questo loro ciclo rimarranno per sempre ciò che sono adesso: una squadra che vince in Italia grazie all’assenza delle milanesi e a quei 6 o 7 punti in più garantiti dagli arbitri (vedere la classifica senza errori arbitrali, anche nel 2018/2019 hanno avuto il loro canonico surplus di punti garantito dagli amici col fischietto, sebbene in questi anni non ne abbiano bisogno per vincere), ma che in Europa è ciò che la Roma è nel campionato italiano.


----------



## Davidoff (5 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo status quo precedente era stato cambiato anche nel ventennio 1950-1970, come ho scritto, nel quale vincemmo come i ladri in Italia e inoltre vincemmo le nostre prime due Champions mentre loro erano a zero (e lo sarebbero rimasti fino al 1985).
> 
> Il fatto che ogni volta che il Milan ha avuto delle proprietà potenti e ambiziose li abbia eguagliati anche in Italia, nonostante i loro mille favoritismi, è una macchia non da poco su di loro.
> 
> ...



Sì, in Europa sono poca roba rispetto alle altre big, ma il fatto che sfonderanno i 40 scudetti prima che noi o l'Inda ne facciamo 20 è pessimo, indice di un torneo indirizzato quasi a senso unico per più di 100 anni. Indipendentemente dalla nostra resurrezione (quando avverrà, se avverrà), se loro non perderanno il potere degli Agnelli dietro sarà sempre un gioco pesantemente truccato alla base. Il periodo fine anni '80 - inizio 2000 l'ha un pò nascosto grazie ai presidenti-mecenati che hanno potuto competere a livello economico (spesso rovinandosi) e dando modo anche a società "minori" di vincere, ma ora lo squilibrio è tornato a galla in tutta la sua potenza, mostrando al mondo un campionato privo di significato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Agosto 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sì, in Europa sono poca roba rispetto alle altre big, ma il fatto che sfonderanno i 40 scudetti prima che noi o l'Inda ne facciamo 20 è pessimo, indice di un torneo indirizzato quasi a senso unico per più di 100 anni. Indipendentemente dalla nostra resurrezione (quando avverrà, se avverrà), se loro non perderanno il potere degli Agnelli dietro sarà sempre un gioco pesantemente truccato alla base. Il periodo fine anni '80 - inizio 2000 l'ha un pò nascosto grazie ai presidenti-mecenati che hanno potuto competere a livello economico (spesso rovinandosi) e dando modo anche a società "minori" di vincere, ma ora lo squilibrio è tornato a galla in tutta la sua potenza, mostrando al mondo un campionato privo di significato.



Ripeto, non solo il periodo fine anni ‘80 - inizio anni ‘10 (altroché anni 2000), ma pure il periodo 1950-1970. In pratica nei 45 anni che il Milan ha avuto soldi e ambizioni.

Per il resto facciano pure, tanto in Europa dove si misura la vera grandezza delle squadre loro sono ciò che sono. Dimostrando a tutto il mondo il vero valore delle loro vittorie in Italia e quanto vincenti siano dove hanno degli avversari e non possono truccare le carte.

Non è un caso se l’Italia è l’unico paese al mondo dove la squadra che ha più Champions ha poi la metà degli scudetti della rivale, eh.

In Inghilterra il Liverpool ha 6 Champions e 18 scudetti. Il doppio delle Champions del Manchester e solo due scudetti in meno.

In Germania il Bayern oltre ad avere il record di scudetti ha pure cinque Champions, differenza abissale con le altre.

In Spagna abbiamo il Real che ha 13 Champions e il record di campionati spagnoli vinti.

In Olanda abbiano l’Ajax col record di Eredivisie vinte e ben 4 Champions.

Se solo in Italia c’è una situazione dove abbiamo il secondo club con più titoli internazionali in generale e Champions in particolare al mondo che, nonostante abbia vinto più del triplo delle Champions dei gobbi ha la metà dei loro scudetti, cioè una anomalia assoluta che non esiste in nessun altro campionato (visto che, come ho mostrato, la squadra che ha il pedigree europeo superiore negli altri campionati ha pure il record di scudi, e dove così non è, come in Premier, la differenza è irrisoria) , un motivo c’è, e tutti, anche all’estero, sanno qual’è. Tutti sanno perché il secondo club più glorioso al mondo ha la metà degli scudi di una squadra che in Europa vale poco più del Benfica.

Per questo le vittorie gobbe sono riconosciute solo dai loro tifosi, perché gli altri sanno come starebbero (anche in Italia * )le cose se ci fossero arbitri internazionali ad arbitrare e non dei ridicoli pupazzetti al soldo della vecchia baldracca.

* mi riferisco all’albo d’oro della Serie A


----------



## Davidoff (5 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, non solo il periodo fine anni ‘80 - inizio anni ‘10 (altroché anni 2000), ma pure il periodo 1950-1970. In pratica nei 45 anni che il Milan ha avuto soldi e ambizioni.
> 
> Per il resto facciano pure, tanto in Europa dove si misura la vera grandezza delle squadre loro sono ciò che sono. Dimostrando a tutto il mondo il vero valore delle loro vittorie in Italia e quanto vincenti siano dove hanno degli avversari e non possono truccare le carte.
> 
> ...



Ok, ma cambia poco. Continuando con questo andazzo in Italia ci saranno solo tifosi juventini, se la canteranno e se la suoneranno da soli (come già fanno, aiutati dai media asserviti). L'albo d'oro volente o nolente resta lì, gli scudetti, rubati o meno, anche. Il come vengono vinti diventa indistinto nel tempo purtroppo, tra 50 anni il quinquennio interista post-Calciopoli resterà lì, a pochi importerà verificare che hanno distrutto le avversarie per tornare a vincere. Il periodo d'oro attuale sta scavando un solco ancora più profondo con le altre, ormai anche nel resto d'Europa sono l'unica squadra italiana considerata d'elite. Possiamo masturbarci quanto vogliamo sul Milan di Sacchi e quello di Ancelotti, ormai sono storia, nel mondo rapido e in continuo mutamento di oggi se non resti sul pezzo vieni divorato da chi è più ricco, più vincente, ha più campioni e più soldi. Abbiamo scelto l'epoca peggiore possibile per suicidarci e il gap che abbiamo accumulato a tutti i livelli verso di loro è abnorme, per questo dico che l'unico modo per sperare di recuperare è che perdano la mano mafiosa che hanno dietro. Finché ci saranno gli Agnelli, con il vantaggio attuale che si ritrovano, in Italia non sarà possibile fare importanti cicli di vittorie, proprio quello che servirebbe per riequilibrare le cose; peggio, due anni fa col Napoli hanno dimostrato che non lasceranno per strada nemmeno uno scudetto in stagioni di fisiologico calo. E senza poter vincere scudetti, siamo sicuri che avremo di nuovo squadre così forti da poter alzare svariate Champions in pochi anni? Io, viste le nostre condizioni attuali, dubito fortemente. E' per questo che la Serie A è vista ormai come campionato secondario, è un torneo che non ha più senso di esistere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ok, ma cambia poco. Continuando con questo andazzo in Italia ci saranno solo tifosi juventini, se la canteranno e se la suoneranno da soli (come già fanno, aiutati dai media asserviti). L'albo d'oro volente o nolente resta lì, gli scudetti, rubati o meno, anche. Il come vengono vinti diventa indistinto nel tempo purtroppo, tra 50 anni il quinquennio interista post-Calciopoli resterà lì, a pochi importerà verificare che hanno distrutto le avversarie per tornare a vincere. Il periodo d'oro attuale sta scavando un solco ancora più profondo con le altre, ormai anche nel resto d'Europa sono l'unica squadra italiana considerata d'elite. Possiamo masturbarci quanto vogliamo sul Milan di Sacchi e quello di Ancelotti, ormai sono storia, nel mondo rapido e in continuo mutamento di oggi se non resti sul pezzo vieni divorato da chi è più ricco, più vincente, ha più campioni e più soldi. Abbiamo scelto l'epoca peggiore possibile per suicidarci e il gap che abbiamo accumulato a tutti i livelli verso di loro è abnorme, per questo dico che l'unico modo per sperare di recuperare è che perdano la mano mafiosa che hanno dietro. Finché ci saranno gli Agnelli, con il vantaggio attuale che si ritrovano, in Italia non sarà possibile fare importanti cicli di vittorie, proprio quello che servirebbe per riequilibrare le cose; peggio, due anni fa col Napoli hanno dimostrato che non lasceranno per strada nemmeno uno scudetto in stagioni di fisiologico calo. E senza poter vincere scudetti, siamo sicuri che avremo di nuovo squadre così forti da poter alzare svariate Champions in pochi anni? Io, viste le nostre condizioni attuali, dubito fortemente. E' per questo che la Serie A è vista ormai come campionato secondario, è un torneo che non ha più senso di esistere.



Vedremo.

Come scrivevo ieri, basta tornare in Champions stabilmente e costruire lo stadio di proprietà che, per come sarà strutturato, avremo un fatturato pari o superiore a quello della Juve (solo lo stadio, come spiegava Zosimo, genererà 150 milioni l’anno, sarà il più redditizio in assoluto e, come dimostra l’Inda, a rientrare in CL si fa presto ad avere un fatturato vicino ai 400 milioni, ai quali andranno appunto aggiunti i ricavi dello stadio).

E la storia dimostra che a parità di potere economico il Milan ha sempre vinto almeno quanto la Juve persino in Italia nonostante il sistema a loro favore (in Europa dove tale sistema non c’è sappiamo già la storia). I periodi che ho citato prima sono li a dimostrarlo.

Quindi tranquillo che, come il potere di Agnelli non è servito ad evitare alla Giuve i nove anni di buio 1986-1995 e gli anni peggiori della loro storia 2006-2012 con tanto di retrocessione, non servirà nemmeno ad evitare la rinascita del Diavolo.

Noi non siamo l’Inda che, senza le pastiglie di Herrera e Calciopoli, avrebbe un palmares poco superiore a quello del Bologna. Il Diavolo è come il Real, il Barca, il Bayern, il Liverpool: un club vincente per natura, che rinasce sempre dalle sue ceneri.

Il Capitano, che di Milan se ne intende, ha qualcosa da dire al riguardo

“Il Milan è sempre stata una squadra di alti e di bassi, siamo andati in B ma abbiamo toccato dei vertici che le altre squadre non hanno mai toccato. Io preferisco questa mentalità qui, dove si può sbagliare veramente tutto, sfiorare il fondo per poi rimbalzare più in alto possibile” - Paolo Maldini

E ricordati che “ciò che non mi uccide, mi fortifica”.

E nonostante Berlusconi abbia fatto l’impossibile per ucciderlo (coerente del resto con la sua folle megalomania da “après nous, le déluge“), il Diavolo vive.

Come dice Paolone “La fiammella è accesa, quello che chiediamo è di renderla più forte“.


----------



## Davidoff (6 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vedremo.
> 
> Come scrivevo ieri, basta tornare in Champions stabilmente e costruire lo stadio di proprietà che, per come sarà strutturato, avremo un fatturato pari o superiore a quello della Juve (solo lo stadio, come spiegava Zosimo, genererà 150 milioni l’anno, sarà il più redditizio in assoluto e, come dimostra l’Inda, a rientrare in CL si fa presto ad avere un fatturato vicino ai 400 milioni, ai quali andranno appunto aggiunti i ricavi dello stadio).
> 
> ...



Io sono il primo a sperare che torneremo in alto, certo dovremo sbagliare il meno possibile e servirà anche fortuna, altrimenti sarà durissima.

Gli anni di buio bianconero che citi però rientrano in quello che dicevo prima, lì sono intervenuti fattori che hanno scardinato lo status quo (i capitali di Berlusconi e Moratti e le intercettazioni dell'Inda), fattori che nel calcio dominato dal fpf di oggi non devono più temere. Vedremo se lo stadio e le qualificazioni CL ci renderanno di nuovo competitivi ed economicamente forti quanto loro, ad oggi non sono in grado di prevedere se e quando li raggiungeremo. Preferisco non illudermi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io sono il primo a sperare che torneremo in alto, certo dovremo sbagliare il meno possibile e servirà anche fortuna, altrimenti sarà durissima.
> 
> Gli anni di buio bianconero che citi però rientrano in quello che dicevo prima, lì sono intervenuti fattori che hanno scardinato lo status quo (i capitali di Berlusconi e Moratti e le intercettazioni dell'Inda), fattori che nel calcio dominato dal fpf di oggi non devono più temere. Vedremo se lo stadio e le qualificazioni CL ci renderanno di nuovo competitivi ed economicamente forti quanto loro, ad oggi non sono in grado di prevedere se e quando li raggiungeremo. Preferisco non illudermi.



Beh guarda, l’Inda nel 2016 fatturava 241 milioni di euro, poco più di noi in questo momento. Ora, dopo due qualificazioni in CL, ne fattura 350. Tornando in CL l’aumento dei ricavi è garantito, poi ovviamente servirà anche lo stadio di proprietà, ma con quello, visto che avremo 12.000 posti corporate (un unicum nel mondo), avremo 150 milioni in più, che ci permetterà di sfondare il mezzo miliardo di euro, che è una cifra più che sufficiente per costruire squadre competitive in ogni competizione. Ricordati che la Giuve ci ha messo sette anni, otto scudetti e due finali di CL per arrivare ai 585 milioni attuali, a Cardiff ad esempio fatturavano meno di 500 milioni, ora non ricordo esattamente ma erano più vicini ai 400 che ai 500. Noi abbiamo altre potenzialità, ben superiori. 

Dopodiché coi risultati sportivi sarà possibile aumentarlo ben di più. 

Ho scritto questo solo perché le mie previsioni le ho scritte in maniera abbastanza ponderata, poi è chiaro che servono due conditiones sine qua non: ritornare *stabilmente* in CL e avere lo stadio di proprietà.


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2019)

Infatti quest'anno non si scherza più, forse dopo 7 anni abbiamo il diritto anche noi di non tankare mezza stagione per non arrivare in Champions e non poter fare un mercato all'altezza, una volta i pagamenti, l'altra volta perché ci squalificano, giustamente nel mezzo hanno pensato bene di tenere rose di m____a per togliersi ogni dubbio visti i rubinetti chiusi e il decadimento politico del giovanotto di Arcore.
Bisogna però capire che questa squadra, ad oggi, anche con i nuovi, non avrà mezza certezza di arrivare quarta perché è giovane e incompleta, mi deprime pensare agli economi del forum che non vogliono il top tipo Modric perché per 3 anni ti stanga le risorse.. no per 3 anni cresci e arrivi ad un livello che, attualmente, sarebbe troppo difficile da raggiungere solo con prospetti e giovani talenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Infatti quest'anno non si scherza più, forse dopo 7 anni abbiamo il diritto anche noi di non tankare mezza stagione per non arrivare in Champions e non poter fare un mercato all'altezza, una volta i pagamenti, l'altra volta perché ci squalificano, giustamente nel mezzo hanno pensato bene di tenere rose di m____a per togliersi ogni dubbio visti i rubinetti chiusi e il decadimento politico del giovanotto di Arcore.
> Bisogna però capire che questa squadra, ad oggi, anche con i nuovi, non avrà mezza certezza di arrivare quarta perché è giovane e incompleta, mi deprime pensare agli economi del forum che non vogliono il top tipo Modric perché per 3 anni ti stanga le risorse.. no per 3 anni cresci e arrivi ad un livello che, attualmente, sarebbe troppo difficile da raggiungere solo con prospetti e giovani talenti.



Attualmente siamo più o meno al livello dell’Inda. Che però probabilmente farà un colpo importante in attacco.

Se prendessimo Correa, ad modo, nel complesso, sommandoci pure i nuovi acquisti riterrei il Milan abbastanza superiore a Lazio, Atalanta e Roma da rendere un fallimento una ipotetica mancata qualificazione in CL.

Per avere la certezza assoluta di arrivare nelle prime quattro occorrerebbe un altro colpo a centrocampo (che secondo me arriverà) e in difesa (più difficile).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vista la grande potenza di Suning e L'AGGHIAGIANDE mercato dell'Inter come reagirà il signor Antonio Conte?
> 
> Si vedrà recapitato il grande Pignatone ed impazzirà sfanculando tutti oppure la Marmotta porterà un alternativa di livello come Cavani?
> 
> ...



Non è indicato quando. Per me potrebbe dare le dimissioni a stagione ormai compromessa e così facendo dimostrerebbe chiaramente di essere un trojan, uno _zebra malware_. Già il richiedere Lukakku "a qualsiasi cifra" è indice di ciò. Pensa se a Dicembre se ne va e l'Inter si ritrova pure con sto paracarro in rosa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Agosto 2019)

Conte per me è un grande allenatore, però non so bene come sia andata la sua carriera e come stia andando.

Ovviamente le dimissioni non le prendo manco in considerazione. Figuratevi se rinuncia a tutti quei soldi. 

Detto questo: Ho il sospetto che si sottovaluti troppo il ruolo che ha avuto la società Juventus nelle vittorie di Conte. Lui è si un mastino, uno che fa rendere tutti al 110% ma la società Juve gli è sopra. Agnelli lo ha tutelato in tutto e per tutto, finché non l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso. Oltre questo è risaputo che la società Juventina sia serissima e che i calciatori si allenano come soldatini. Questa è un'altra cosa che avrà aiutato Conte a non rovinare l'ambiente Juve.

Onestamente non so cosa pensare. Se non rovinerà lo spogliatoio, son sicuro che farà un grande campionato. In caso contrario sarà la solita pagliacciata interista con ammessa fregatura dei nati male. 

Staremo a vedere.... Certo che sarebbe un sogno arrivargli davanti con Giampaolo.


----------

